# Gäbelchen für Hardride



## Mugnog (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Wildsau-Jünger,

muss zugeben, bin schon etwas raus aus der Materie (zwecks Zeitmangel...), jetzt soll meine Wildsau 05 aber mal wieder ein wenig geupdatet werden. Hierzu wird meine Sherman geopfert, mit der ich auch nie wirklich zufrieden war.
Habe mich mal ein wenig informiert und folgende Gabelmodelle ausgesucht:
- Marzocchi 66 ATA 2008 
- RS Boxxer WC 08 (bekomme ich wahrscheinlich zu ähnlichem Preis wie die 66er)
- RS Totem (liest man ja eig fast nur schlechtes, aber wer weiß?)
- andere Modelle?

Mir ist wohl bewußt, das der Einsatzzweck unterschiedlich ist, daher kurz paar Daten: 83Kg, Freeride, aber auch Park und ab und an DH, dieses Jahr rocken in Soleil.
Ist die Boxxer wirklich ungeeignet in Bezug auf Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe und Einschlag?
Über fachmännischen Rat wäre ich zu Dank verpflichtet.


----------



## mani.r (21. Januar 2008)

wenn du eine sherman hast wirst auch ein 1.5 steuerkopf haben - da wird es recht eng werden mit der boxxer da die sau recht dickköpfig ist.
von den doppelbrücken hat mir die 888 am besten gefallen. 
totem sind schlecht - zumindest die die ich kenne - und das sind einige.
Ne 66 wäre auch noch was feines oder Travis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (21. Januar 2008)

mit etwas Glück solltest auch an ne 1.5 66 ATA rankommen. Einfach mal Augen aufhalten.

Totem würd ich eher von abraten. Meine SoloAir geht zwar super, allerdings musste ich sie auch schon einmal wegen knackender Brücke einschicken. ...und man kann die Progression nicht so schön verstellen wie bei der 66 ATA.


----------



## Mugnog (21. Januar 2008)

Mani, haste Recht.....1.5 Kopf, funzt das nicht mit der Boxxer? Das Angebot ist eben so verlockend )

@rsu: Bist Du Dir sicher mit der ATA und 1.5? Dachte gibbet nur als RC-Gabel...

MIr ist es egal ob 1.5 oder nicht, nur wenn die Boxxer ein Einschlagen von bds 10 Grad zuläßt, wird es eng.


----------



## rsu (21. Januar 2008)

ATA und 1.5 gibts als OEM, aber wenn Du eh nicht auf 1.5 bestehst isses ja egal... (gibts bei ebay USA oder bei Jürgen bei Rahmenneukauf)


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2008)

Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA aus 2007 - derzeit bei www.actionsports.de für 399  erhältlich - und bitte keine Rock Schrott Totem in die Sau!


----------



## flyingscot (22. Januar 2008)

Mist... ich hab noch 429 Euro bezahlt...


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2008)

und ich noch 499  

aber die Gabel ist auch das wert


----------



## Marina (22. Januar 2008)

edit: ok, das mit dem 1,5" übersehn...


----------



## Mugnog (22. Januar 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA aus 2007 - derzeit bei www.actionsports.de für 399  erhältlich - und bitte keine Rock Schrott Totem in die Sau!



Wenn 66 dann doch eher ATA. Am besten natürlich mit 1.5, da ich mir aber keinen neuen Rahmen kaufe (trotzdem DAnke rsu) werde ich mich ein wenig gedulden und auf die Suche machen. 
Fährt denn hier niemand die Boxxer im 1.5-Steuerrohr? Zwecks Erfahrungsberichte..


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2008)

Die ATA macht aber eher Probleme als die ETA. Und man kann in einem 1,5-Rahmen auch eine 1 1/8" Gabel fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (23. Januar 2008)

Also 3 Freunde von mir fahren die MZ Luftgabeln von 2006-2007 (2x ATA) und haben keine Probleme.

Hier ist die Gabel die Du suchst  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=200192477933&Category=58085&_trksid=p3907.m29

Keine Versandkosten nach D! Kommen "nur" noch 20% MÃ¤rchensteuer und ein paar â¬ ZollgebÃ¼hr dazu. Wenn was ist wegen Garantie isses natÃ¼rlich mÃ¼hsam, also am besten die Sherman behalten (bekommst eh nimmer viel fÃ¼r). In den USA gibts glaub auch nur 1 Jahr Garantie.
Hin und wieder hab ich aber auch schon gebrauchte ATAs mit 1.5 gesehen, aber da muss man sich halt gedulden (gabs als OEM in USA Bikes schon 2007, zB Giant Glory).

Sonst schau mal bei "Wildsau Bilder", ich meine da wÃ¤re einer dabeigewesen mit 1.5 Steuerrohr & Boxxer. Das Thema gabs jedenfalls schon mal hier irgendwo (Suchfunktion).


----------



## Mugnog (23. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Also 3 Freunde von mir fahren die MZ Luftgabeln von 2006-2007 (2x ATA) und haben keine Probleme.
> 
> Hier ist die Gabel die Du suchst  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=200192477933&Category=58085&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> ...




DAs Angebot bei ebay scheint interessant zu sein, zumal ich eine gute Freundin in Amerik ahabe...
Sufu habe ich doch schon lääängst benutzt, gibt aber nicht wirklich viel her. Der einzige hier scheint Tricknology zu sein, der eine Boxxer in seiner 1.5 HR hat oder hatte.
Schon mal vielen Dank rsu.


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Januar 2008)

Was fährst n fürn Steuersatz? Beim Alutech XLong z.b. kannst ja ganz simpel auch nen 1/1/8" Konus einsetzen falls nötig.

66er ATA 07 is nur bei unter 2°C gut   ...dann wird die Dichtung schön soft und das Losbrechmoment akzeptabel. Ne mal im ernst, zumindest meine is nach einer Saison immernoch ziemlich unsensibel. Leider. Weiß aber natürlich nicht, ob das am Luftsystem oder an der Dichtung an sich liegt. Dass das MZ-typisch ist, kann ich anhand meiner schön soften (vom ersten tag an) DJ2 auf jeden Fall nicht bestätigen.

...werd mir in mein Hardride single aber trotz o.g. bedenken zur Sensibilität ne 888RC3 einbauen - Hat mir der Jürgen u.a. auch empfohlen, wenn man nicht gerade das Geld für ne WC übrig hat 


in diesem Sinne, reit sie hart, deine Sau!
Flo


----------



## cruelbikebench (27. Januar 2008)

Hab meine Totem gegen eine Manitou Travis mit 203mm Federweg getauscht.

Kannst aber auch eine MZ 66 von 2007 kaufen. Da gabs doch mal welche mit 1.5
Sollen auch richtig gut sein.


----------

